# PRS Set Screw - where can I find one?



## 8uha (Jan 1, 2021)

This may be a stupid question as I am still quite a noob:

The set screw for my PRS tremolo arm (Custom 24 SE) fell out, and I am looking for a replacement.

I couldn't find one on the PRS website, or at the local guitar shop. Does anyone know where I can find one?

Thanks


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

it's an M3 x 8 grub screw. Any hardware store should have one. Or check your favorite guitar site


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> it's an M3 x 8 grub screw. Any hardware store should have one. Or check your favorite guitar site



Most of the time they stock bigger size

8uha wrote e-mail to PRS, if you are lucky they will send you some screws. It take 5 minutes.

But don't let that stop you from continuing your research


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if you say so....









Team Associated 4670 M3 X 0.5 X 8mm Set Screws : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Team Associated 4670 M3 X 0.5 X 8mm Set Screws : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca












M3 Guitar Screws for Bridge Saddle Height Adjustment, Stainless Steel - Metric For Fender 'MIM' Stratocaster and similar


Stainless Steel Guitar Saddle Height screws for fender style bridges: Made In Mexico 'MIM' (or just non US Fender guitars) (Metric M3) All sets include 12 saddle height screws. These screws take a M1.5 Hex key to drive. Highly recommend using a new hex key. Note: the M3 x 6mm & 8mm include 8...




monsterbolts.com






https://www.guitarpartsresource.com/images/large/026-4241-000.jpg



Also available at Spaenaur, Fastenal, Brofasco Dofasco etc....


----------

